# I believe its called "monism"



## Cifrado (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the biblical conception of the Buddhist idea of Monism. The idea that you yourself do not exist only inside your skin but are part of the whole of the universe. That you are not a single wave that will eventually die out, but are the ocean itself. How would we rightly view ourselves in respect to the biblical story? God is obviously transcendent from the created order, but are we transcendent from the rest of creation in that we are made in his image?


----------

